# Centering ideas for rhinestone motif heat press transfers



## nailsontherun2u (Feb 18, 2007)

I have found centering ideas for heat transfers but not ones specifically for rhinestone heat press motifs. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas? I do it by eye and hope for the best. I want to make sure the words are in a straight line as well as centered. This may be quite noticeable across a womens chest if it is not centered.

Please, I will welcome any ideas or special tools. The touch part is that the transfer paper used for hotfix rhinestones is sticky back so you have to keep picking it up and repositioning.


----------



## Sugard1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello! There's a wonderful invention called "teesquareit" and it gives you much more accuracy than the human eye! I also work with rhinestones and until my heat pres arrived I was using a screen print as my guide but now that I can make my own transfers I will be buying a teesquareit myself! Good Luck. I think they run about $30. Not bad >> 

Erin


----------



## nailsontherun2u (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Erin. Could you tell me where I can purchase on of those? If you find a website please let me know.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

nailsontherun2u said:


> Could you tell me where I can purchase on of those?


teesquareit - Google Search


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

take and press a center line in the garment, 
then take and bend the rhinestone transfer and crease corner on top and bottom, line those lines up with the crease in the T or other garment,


----------

